# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Can anyone ID this plant?

## Michael

Sorry not a great pic. Anyone have any idea what plant this is? I bought it at Walmart and it had no ID tag on it. I've tried search by image on Google and nothin'

----------


## bill

It's very difficult to tell from that pic. It almost looks like a dischidia sp., but I'm not seeing any leaves storing water. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Michael

Unfortunately my htc one m8 screen was dropped and it shattered.. so I am waiting on a new one to arrive, I only have a feature phone for pictures at the moment.

I took a few with some hopefully better lighting.



The leaves are a bit "fuzzy" if that helps, it was sold as a hanging plant, as you can probably tell.

----------


## bill

Well, I can say for sure it is not a dischidia. I'll look this one up tonight when I get home. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Michael

Ah, this one may be tough to ID. I've been hitting up the garden section of several stores and I cannot find one like it!

----------


## Michael

It's a variation of wandering jew. =]

----------


## bill

Well, it took you long enough!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Michael

Yeah I was walking around the garden center and I saw one, so I ran over and checked the sticker on it and by golly that's what it was. I guess there are several variations of wandering jew.

----------


## bill

Several is putting it mildly. Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Tongue Flicker

I've seen a much greener version of this. But i prefer this one  :Big Grin:

----------

